# Travel Insurance on a Working Holiday Visa??



## SamanthaLK2009 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi There!

My name's Samantha and I am applying for a Working Holiday Visa. To join my love for longer than 3months and I am wondering how to go about Travel insurance?? Is it expensive??? What are my options?? Any help is greatly appreciated! 

Much Thanks! 

Samantha


----------

